# Mastiff rescue?



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

The former manager at the kennel where I'm working part time took in an abused Tibetan Mastiff 3 years ago when she was working in mastiff rescue. All others were placed in forever homes, but April who has lived in a run at the kennel for 3 years. She seems fairly aggressive, barking ferociously at any new people and particularly men. The girls at the kennel can take her out and play with her and she's fine. 

The owners at the kennel have decided it's time for her to go. It's not fair for her to stay in that run all the time. She needs a home but she might be too much of a liability for anyone because if she got away she might hurt someone.

Do any of you know of a mastiff rescue who might be able to rehabilitate her? If not then she will likely be put to sleep and it breaks my heart that her entire life has been wasted by one stupid, hateful owner who ruined her for anyone. 

Thank you for any help you can give.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm afraid I can't offer any help. These are difficult decisions, and I wish you the best in handling the outcome, whatever it may be.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Very Sadly, many dogs of all breeds are ruined by unintelligent, uncaring, uneducated and plain stupid owners. Many are not recoverable. Above substitute children for dogs and you will see the reason why our jails and mental health facilities are so full. Many of the dogs are "put down" The children live awful lives in institutions. Can we ever educate those who have either shunned education or never been offered it.
Eric


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

All AKC breeds have a parent club that should have some kind of rescue organization. That should be a good place to start. American Tibetan Mastiff Association-Photos, Breeder List, Puppies


----------

